# S3 ?



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

Just been into Stansted Audi and was told by the salesrep that the new S3 will be available for delivery by June 2006. He claimed that Audi had released pictures and a vague specification... e.g. 265bhp 3.2 v6 0 - 62 mph sub six seconds, sportback or three door versions, etc. Now I can not find anything anywhere to confirm this - they were even willing to take a deposit off me! I basically have to change my TT next year and want something with a bigger boot - so an S3 would suit me fine. Anyone have any solid details for this car? I've no doubt at all that an S3 will appear - but when, what it'll look like and the spec? Or have I just been given a load of BS by an Audi salesman?

Cheers,

Mark.P


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

BS by Audi Dealer, there is nothing concrete yet. Release date of Mid 2006 is correct if what they told me at the Geneva Show is correct.

As for Spec there is nothing in writing. You just have to consider that the 3.2 A3 comes with 250 bhp already, so a considerable hike on that would be my guess, say 275-280 is my guess... but only that a guess. Hopefully something tangible will be released soon.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

It is also possible that the new S3 will have the new 3.6 liter VR6 with Â± 280-300 bhp.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

If "Audi have released pictures" ask him to show you


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

yes, just what I thought! Total BS!

I asked them to email me a link to these pictures - of course I heard nothing. Next time I am in Stansted Audi I'll ask them to provide a few more details - like they'll have any :wink:

I did mysteriously receive an S4 brochure through the post though - perhaps they are trying to tell me something 

I need to change my car by June 2006, so I'm hoping the S3 will announced and available to order before then - provided of course I really want one. I'm still in love with my TT, so if nothing is on the horizon then I guess I'll be getting another TTC :?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

markp said:


> I need to change my car by June 2006, so I'm hoping the S3 will announced and available to order before then - provided of course I really want one. I'm still in love with my TT, so if nothing is on the horizon then I guess I'll be getting another TTC :?


The last rumour i came across is that the S3 wil be introduced on the September I.A.A.Frankfurt 2005.
The rumour say also that the engine will have 330 bhp. (Engine ???, I hope a 2.5 liter turbo 5 cylinder transverse)
Source: Auto motor und sport.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Imola S3 (Jun 8, 2004)

Iceman said:


> It is also possible that the new S3 will have the new 3.6 liter VR6 with Â± 280-300 bhp.
> 
> wfg, Hans.


I agree... with VW releasing the Golf R36 (in place of the Golf R32) it would be likely that Audi will use the same engine.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

In either Autoexpress of Top Gear they said it would be R34? :?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> In either Autoexpress of Top Gear they said it would be R34? :?


That is also possible "The German tuning company Wendland have a 3.4 liter 310 bhp tuning upgrade for the 3.2 liter VR6" why not VW also.
The new 3.6 liter VR6 is only the intension for the US market VW says.

wfg, Hans.


----------

